# Cd & Speaker Upgrade



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello Outbackers,
I was wondering if anyone has had to replace the cd plarer under the cabnet? My just broke and I was going to replace it with a car cd player like in the new Outbacks. Plus has anyone added speakers to the RV? iF so how do you run the wires . Thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I haven't had to replace my CD but I did replace the speakers... when I first bought the trailer one of the speakers was sounding crackly ... the dealer told me that his replacemenmt cost was like 1.87 ... YES ONE DOLLAR EIGHTY SEVEN CENTS -- of course that was his cost -- but regardless ... went on EBay and bought 4 new Pioneers -- man what a difference ... now my RV Neighbors 5 spaces down can also appreciate my collection of fine Country West Virginia BlueGrass Banjo and wind-pipe music... LOL ...

But if you upgrade your CD make sure you get better speakers...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Familyman,

A number of people here have upgraded both. You can get any auto stereo you want and it will work a lot better than what you had. Same with speakers.

As far as wiring is concerned, unless you are planning on changing the location of the speakers, you can use the existing wiring. That said, the existing wiring is not that great either. I would probably get a higher grade of speaker wire while you are doing all this, and use the existing wiring to 'pull' the new stuff through.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

They really skimped with the factory speakers. I blew 3 of mine because i thought i could have the radio on half cranked while working around the yard(my nearest neighbor is 1/2 mile away).







It is an easy upgrade though!


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone have some speaker recomendations with the factory head unit? Also, has nayone added XM or Sirius satellite radio to their setup?


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Since I wanted a little TV for rainy days and to check the weather, I installed a Sony under-counter LCD screen. That way I got a TV and upgraded radio all in one shot. Just put it right where the white one used to be, fit great.

Chet.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> Since I wanted a little TV for rainy days and to check the weather, I installed a Sony under-counter LCD screen. That way I got a TV and upgraded radio all in one shot. Just put it right where the white one used to be, fit great.
> 
> Chet.


How was the mounting of that unit? Is it 12V powered.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

pedal2metal said:


> They really skimped with the factory speakers. I blew 3 of mine because i thought i could have the radio on half cranked while working around the yard(my nearest neighbor is 1/2 mile away).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to Walmart and got 200 6 1/2"watt speakers for 19.00
real easy to do just had to make the hole a little bigger for them to fit in
They sound awesome now


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

HootBob said:


> I went to Walmart and got 200 6 1/2"watt speakers


Dude, what will you do with the remaining 198 ??


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Schrade,

It mounted up pretty easily. Just had to drill a few holes in the bottom of the cabinet and hang it up. It was a little constrained by the kitchen window valence (the little padded deal that the shades roll up into) getting in the way of the TV when it was folding into it's "travel" position, but I just moved the unit forward a little bit to not hit. The radio still doesn't stick out past the edge of the cabinet, so it's fine. It's not a 12V unit, so I wired it to the AC plug that was already in the cabinet for the microwave. If you wanted to run it off 12V, it would be very easy, since you have the 12V feed already right there in the cabinet bottom from the old radio. Just mount a small inverter into the back of the cabinet with a switch. I didn't opt to do that, but I might sometime if I start doing a lot more dry camping.

The only other thing I'd like to do is run the co-ax TV antenna cable into the wall behind the radio and down into the counter cabinet area below (where the TV antenna plug is). Right now the cable just runs from the back of the unit and over to the TV antenna plug a couple of feet away.

Chet.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Can you tell me what the model number is on that Sony under-counter unit?


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Sure, the full name is "Sony ICFDVD57TV Under Cabinet LCD-TV DVD/CD Clock Radio" (that's a mouthful).

I got mine at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-ICF-DVD57TV-Cab...6306407?ie=UTF8

Chet.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I went to Walmart and got 200 6 1/2"watt speakers


Dude, what will you do with the remaining 198 ??








[/quote]

LOL!!


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

What are the factory OEM speaker sizing for replacement? 5.25" or 6.5?

06 23RS

Thanks!


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Chet,

That TV/DVD/CD would solve a few counter space issues for us, couple of questions; Does the LCD screen swivel? Can you select between the Outback speakers and the speakers on the unit or just the units speakers?

Dave


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Check out Costco as well. I was there a couple of days ago and they had 3 different models of drop down tvs. Audiovox makes a 10.2" screen.

I went another route. I bought a car stereo that is also a DVD, CD, MP3 player complete with a USB port. I plug my 17" LCD into and everything works great.

Speakers are 6.5"










I left the rca cables hanging to show how easy it is to connect.

Thor


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave,

Yeah, the TV swivels and adjusts to essentially any direction. I haven't hooked up the external audio output to the speakers, but it's on my list to do as well. It'll take a little more though, since you'd probably want an amp with a cross-over so you could select and deselect the external speakers if you want. That feature is definitely not built into the TV/radio unit itself. I personally never really used the external speakers. The sound output from the Sony model is pretty darn good though (probably just because I was used to the stock white one, which sounded pretty "tinny" to me, I'm not much of an audiophile though, so maybe I'm just not that picky).

Thor, that's a pretty sweet setup. I'll bet that 17" looks great. I almost went with an LCD mounted on the side of the cabinet myself, but just decided to keep it simple with the under-counter unit.

Chet.


----------

